# what does zeta platform mean?



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

there's a lot of reading all over the internet about the gto going to be based on the zeta platfrom in the near future, but i'm having trouble finding out exactly what a "zeta platfrom" is. can anyone explain it to me please? a picture would be nice too if applicable. thanks


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Chris. Most manufacturers use a "platform" for more than one vehicle. For GM the new G6 is the same "platform" (chassis design ) as the Saab 9-3 and the Opel Vectra. The platform you are asking about is not yet in production on any vehicle line. The GTO may be built on a dirvitive of this platform. That is what folks are talking about. As no one ( the general public ) has ever driven or even seen a vehicle built on this platform any and all guesses are just that! Guesses.....


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

To amplify the above, a platform is the basic design of the car's structure. It typically includes the basic underbody structure, suspension locations, wheelbase (though that can be stretched) and the powertrain set-up. 

Examples of common platforms:

Chevy Malibu, Malibu Maxx, Pontiac G6, Saab 9-3

Ford Focus, Volvo S40, Mazda 3

Cadillac CTS, SRX, STS (STS is on a stretched platform)

Honda Accord, Honda Odyssey, Acura TL

VW Toureg, Porsche Cayenne

VW Jetta, Golf, GTI, Audi TT


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

To expand a little more;

GM platforms


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

then what platform is the current GTO on? Something of a modified Catera platform?


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Fat Bastard said:


> then what platform is the current GTO on? Something of a modified Catera platform?


GTO is an Aussie vehicle so it's on an Aussie platform. It has nothing to do with a Catera.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

DJ,
The Catera was an Opel based ( Omega specifically ) chassis. And yes the current GTO is a derivitive of that same "platform". Both are Opel based. The GTO's suspension is Austraian designed, but the Chassis is the heart of an OPEL. I have to tell you that doesn't bother me. I was forced off a road to avoid a head on collision ( I can only tell you I saw YELLOW headlights-DAMN french car ) in Europe. The Omea based vehicle I wrecked was folded on all four conners. The front wheels were pushed back near the firewall and the trunk ended right behind the rear seats. All four doors opened and closed and the roof did not even BUCKLE !! (It had a sunroof ) It is a well designed, stout chassis. I always wanted an Opel with a great engine after I returned from Europe.....And now I have one, thanks to the Aussie lads we have the best of three continents- great chassis, great suspension, one heck of a strong small block to hussle the whole thing down the road.....


----------

